# Autotrail Frontier Savannah delivery delays.



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,


I ordered my new Savannah at the NEC back in Feburary.
The dealer advised me then it would ready for mid June.
Spoke to them earlier today the delivery date has now been 'pushed' out to end of July.


I was just wondering if anybody else is in a similar position,and may be able to 'shed' a bit of light about the delay.


It hasn't stopped any of our touring plans for the immediate future,as we still have faithful old Bessie 0!
Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I hope you havn't told them you still have another MH though and it won't affect your plans.


You'll be the last on the list if you have.


Paul.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't tell Bessie either


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

My Frankia ended up being 6 weeks late - get it this Saturday (found this out this Monday)


Shame then that I booked to go away in it this Thursday Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


Was a right pain the bum trying to find a campsite on a BH weekend that wasn't fully booked as the site we booked was too far away for a 2 night stint!


Still when it arrives I'm sure you will walking on air


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

coppo said:


> I hope you havn't told them you still have another MH though and it won't affect your plans.
> 
> You'll be the last on the list if you have.
> 
> Paul.


That's a strange philosophy Cobbo...........what's that based on?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If they know you aren't MH-less then it possible "your" vehicle will be handed over to someone who doesn't have a MH. I don't think it's very likely but that's probably what Coppo was alluding to?


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

We ordered our Scout at the NEC (Feb show) two years ago and collected it at the beginning of July that year.

In fairness that was within a week when they said it would be.

Its a great MH.

Spence


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

Our Apache 700 was ordered in November for a June delivery, it finally arrived in September.we had booked a tunnel crossing in August for our holidays, after letters of complaint to the MD's at the dealer and Auto trail we were loaned a motorhome so at least we didn't miss out on our summer trip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just imagine how long it would take if they built them properly.


----------

